

Meteor 0.7.1: Oplog support for complex queries, Meteor developer accounts - debergalis
https://www.meteor.com/blog/2014/02/24/meteor-071-oplog-support-for-complex-queries-meteor-developer-accounts

======
infocollector
Any python backend examples for Meteor yet?

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
A backend for Meteor, fronted in another language doesn't exist. What I'll
assume you're looking for is a bridge. Which Meteor.JS provides access to via
the Distributed Data Protocol (DDP). There are clients for most languages,
from javascript to ruby and etc. However, there are no servers operating the
DDP outside of Meteor to the best of my knowledge. The DDP itself is kind of
like REST over sockets on steroids.

[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/blob/devel/packages/livedat...](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/blob/devel/packages/livedata/DDP.md)

[https://github.com/search?q=meteor+ddp&ref=cmdform](https://github.com/search?q=meteor+ddp&ref=cmdform)

~~~
htp
> The DDP itself is kind of like REST over sockets on steroids.

Wait, could you help me grok that? The way I see DDP, it's more like "just"
RPC + notifications. Where does the RESTfulness come from?

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I worded it as an oversimplification, but it does offer the same service a
REST endpoint would offer (CRUD docs), and more via subscriptions. REST in
itself is just an RPC, what I'm trying to convey is that it offers the same,
plus more over a socket.

------
hamxiaoz
I have a simple rails app now I want to add realtime to it, it seems I have
those options:

a. rails + node.js + reddis

b. 'rewrite' the rails app in meteor.js

c. rails + firebase

Any suggestions? Anyone uses meteor.js from a rails background?

~~~
iguana
meteor.js is really cool, but it is not ready for production, so it depends on
how important your app is. Scaling it beyond a single server is actually not
that simple.

Another factor to look at is how extensive the realtime functionality will be.
If you just want to make a realtime dashboard for your app, using ajax with a
partial to redraw a div every second (or do nothing if the ajax returns no
change) is _really_ simple compared to having to add the complexity of another
service in a different language (remember that node.js will run on a different
port and as a separate process from rails).

If your app is highly dependent on realtime, and you're not planning on
launching to a wide audience in 6 months, sure, rewrite in meteor.

~~~
debergalis
Sure it is -- people are using Meteor in production already, and on multiple
servers. Oplog tailing is the big story there.

